# What's your favorite dry beans to eat?



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I just tried a new kind that I found in the Mexican Food isle at the grocery store. I'm not sure if this is the name of the bean or the company that sells the beans, "Verde Valle". But I really love them. They're kind of green in color, so you'd think you'd be eating green colored beans after they're cooked up. But after cooking them they kind of took on the color of a brown bean but light in color. They were very mild tasting and cooked up nice and soft. Very delicious! Chopped a few onions in them, salt and pepper, and enjoyed them very much!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I don't like any of them dry, cooked however, yum! Just kidding 

Small red beans are my favorite. Not the Adzuki's or kidneys, but the ones that are simply called small reds. They have a very delicate creamy inside, not gritty at all like some.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I love black-eye peas.(If it looks like a bean,grows like a bean,feels like a bean,smells like a bean and tastes like a bean it must be a bean!)


Wade

OH,I guess it sounds like a bean too huh?


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

Kidney beans are my favorite. I like to use them when I cook chili beans.


----------



## Mrs. Country (Dec 8, 2013)

I bought some of those Mexican beans as well. I'm looking forward to trying them now more than ever thanks to you Oldcountryboy. We eat beans often on our little homestead in the making especially this time of year. Last night we ate chili that had kidney beans in it. Lately my favorite bean has been black beans. Good stuff.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I like great northern beans, but sometimes I mix chick peas, lentils, red beans, and black eyed peas in with them. Cook with some ham chunks and a smoked pork jowl.
A bowl of them topped with a glob (yes, glob is a word) of butter, chopped onions, and sliced jalepenos.....now that's some good eatin


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

CJ said:


> I don't like any of them dry, cooked however, yum! Just kidding
> 
> Small red beans are my favorite. Not the Adzuki's or kidneys, but the ones that are simply called small reds. They have a very delicate creamy inside, not gritty at all like some.


I like reds also...when living in S. Florida we used to get a pink bean that was very similar in size..just lighter.

I keep lots of beans on-hand all the time...black beans are among our favorites.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

CJ said:


> I don't like any of them dry, cooked however, yum! Just kidding
> 
> Small red beans are my favorite. Not the Adzuki's or kidneys, but the ones that are simply called small reds. They have a very delicate creamy inside, not gritty at all like some.


I like to use reds in my chili and red beans & rice dish.



1shotwade said:


> I love black-eye peas.(If it looks like a bean,grows like a bean,feels like a bean,smells like a bean and tastes like a bean it must be a bean!)
> 
> 
> Wade
> ...


Ha,ha,ha,ha,.....Uh, yep i agree with you! 



Dixie Bee Acres said:


> I like great northern beans, but sometimes I mix chick peas, lentils, red beans, and black eyed peas in with them. Cook with some ham chunks and a smoked pork jowl.
> A bowl of them topped with a glob (yes, glob is a word) of butter, chopped onions, and sliced jalepenos.....now that's some good eatin


I like to buy that 15 bean soup package and make it too! I could just about eat beans everyday I think. Especially if you cook a different variety often.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm kinda picky about my beans. I'll eat pinto bean soup, green beans cooked to mush with meat seasonings, lima beans in fresh made garden vegetable soup, great white northern beans cooked with country ham meat, BBQ baked beans made with pork and beans, and fresh peas anyway I can get them. I don't intentionally eat anything with red or black beans.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Verde Valle is a brand. It's also a valley in Arizona, and a river called Verde runs through it. There should be some additional information on the bag. It's might in spanish.

I like black eyed peas and purple hull peas. They taste almost smokey.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't know that I can choose.. 

I love navy beans cooked with a huge chunk of ham, then cornbread and vinegar added.. 

A big pot of Pinto soup is great.. 

Being somewhat from the south, I never can pass up red beans and rice.. 

I'm a fan of Chole Masala... made from Chickpeas.. or also known as Garbanzo beans.. Which reminds me.. used for Hummus too.. 

OH.. and Baked beans.. those come from dried beans... right?

Gee.. Do I really HAVE to pick a favorite?


----------



## kens (Aug 25, 2007)

Pintos with a cake of cornbread and a big tablespoon of JFG mayo mixed together with on the side bread and butter pickles and a good hot onion. With a big ol glass of sweet tea or a glass of milk. Can't beat it.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I bought those too and have no idea what they are walmart had them. mine came out semi crunchy so I think they will need to be cooked a lot longer than some of the other beans you might be used to. IDK would love more info and recipes for them.


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

#1 PINTOS!!!!!
#2 Large Lima's
#3 Red beans
Then any bean there after.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Navy or black beans.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Black-eyed peas and cornbread!! My mother is from Alabama so I grew up with them. YUM!


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Hands down, it's black beans!


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

It's easier for me to say what kind I don't like! I don't care for kidney or lima or butter beans because they taste starchy to me. Any other kind of bean though, pile them over some cornbread and break out the chow chow.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I like pintos and red beans in my chili with cornbread under it, a bit of cheese over it, and a room temp dark beer beside it.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

garbanzo beans-chick peas, very nice chunky texture for hummus, soups, stews, salads.
Northern beans, creamy and rich in chili, baked beans, bbq beans.


----------

